# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Thomas Massie Forum >  [Video] Thomas Massie discusses Ebola at Oversight Hearing 10/24/14

## tsai3904

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Pt4YLMC6Zs

----------

